# metal halide 6500k or 10000k?? plant growth



## plantcrazy55 (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a 55 gallon planted freshwater tank. I love love love my metal halide lighting. My bulbs are 2-150w 14k. They grow all my plants beautifully. ...BUT I don't want to put out the kind of money for the 14k bulbs again...so...what will grow better...6500k or 10000k?? Fyi- I will not switch to any other type of lighting. ..I like my metal halide. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Shame it is not a 175w mogul base.
https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/86254/MHS-01752401.html
They are cheap.
Possible conversion if you really like those lamps?

6500K would be a better choice IMO if conversion not possible.

Evilbay $10.49 out of new york 6500K.

Evilbay $17.99 in US 14000K, Phoenix compatible.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Typically everyone leans towards the redder end of the spectrum for plant growth because the plants utilize that spectrum more efficiently (hence why alot of led lifts have 660nm red, plants like that particular wavelength), so 6500 and under, though with 300w over a 55g I highly doubt spectrum matters, you have brute force power, I would go with what ever looks best to you, if that's 14k then keep doing it

Bump: Typically everyone leans towards the redder end of the spectrum for plant growth because the plants utilize that spectrum more efficiently (hence why alot of led lifts have 660nm red, plants like that particular wavelength), so 6500 and under, though with 300w over a 55g I highly doubt spectrum matters, you have brute force power, I would go with what ever looks best to you, if that's 14k then keep doing it


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Cheap mogul base 6500K are really ugly light, I've had them. Brown platies, pink substrate. So glad you aren't in danger of getting any! They grow plants fine, just really hard to look at the tank. 

Fishneedit.com sold $20 HQI that had beautiful light, I'm sure that brand is sold elsewhere as they are no more. I had 8000K like the ADA and it was almost as nice a light. ADA was better as I didn't have to tweak the photo's color to show what my eye saw but otherwise couldn't see much difference.

If you like the 14000K light then maybe stepping down to 10000K would be fine. Any light will grow plants you just will have better reds with a better quality spectrum. My mystery crypt looks fabulous under the LED with a dedicated red channel where under the 8000K HQI and nasty 6500K mogul they were more brown - but they grew just fine!


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

plantcrazy55 said:


> I have a 55 gallon planted freshwater tank. I love love love my metal halide lighting. My bulbs are 2-150w 14k. They grow all my plants beautifully. ...BUT I don't want to put out the kind of money for the 14k bulbs again...so...what will grow better...6500k or 10000k?? Fyi- I will not switch to any other type of lighting. ..I like my metal halide. Thank you for any help.


6500 would technically work better

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## plantcrazy55 (Dec 27, 2015)

My lights are double ended not screw in type....it's actually lights off my old saltwater setup. It's a Current aquapod with dual lunar lights and all...if this matters...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

plantcrazy55 said:


> .BUT I don't want to put out the kind of money for the 14k bulbs again...



14000K HQI Metal Halide 150W watt Double Ended Bulb 14K - Rakuten.com

These are cheap enough..


----------

